# Navy/MC flight 'medics' undertrained, understaffed



## Devildoc (May 9, 2018)

Didn't know whether to put it here or in 'Military.'  Great article bemoaning the issues of corpsmen on flight platforms.  To say the Navy is behind the curve on this is a gross understatement.  When I joined I was already a NREMTP/CCP yadda yadda yadda, tried to get things moving inasmuch as I could.  After I got my commission the Navy became more serious about its enroute care program, in which I participated, but Big Navy never seemed interested in flight medicine.

Putting Marines at risk: How shocking flight medic training gaps could endanger grunts on the ground


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2018)

The story doesn't even mention aerovac techs (who also do long missions) or CCAT.
Some senior managers need to be fired quickly.


----------



## policemedic (May 9, 2018)

I’ve taught with CCAT physicians and RNs. They were sharp folks. I can’t speak to the enlisted side of that house, but I’d hope they were smarter than the average line doc.


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2018)

The Navy is criminally inadequate with aeromedical assets, be it casevac or inter-facility transport.  When the Marines would fly someone to a civilian hospital from a Navy hospital, they would just use a random nurse and corpsman, and occasionally a doc.  It's evolving, but by the time they get with the program, the standard will be outdated.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2018)

I didn’t think the Navy really did casevac, just medevac.


----------



## Devildoc (May 10, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I didn’t think the Navy really did casevac, just medevac.



"It depends."  The standard BUMED answer.  When I was in they were in and out of the casevac game, never getting any traction.  The Corps has been pushing it all along.

Casualty Evacuation Capabilities  | Marine Corps Association


----------



## Johca (May 11, 2018)

The article misattributes the medics involved in the Growler mishap.    EA-18G Growler Crew Saved By Portland-Based PJs After Canopy Explosion  <--EA-18G Growler Crew Saved By Portland-Based PJs After Canopy Explosion.

The articles suggestion "And the medics it does have rarely earn the paramedic qualifications that are required by the Army, Air Force and the civilian world" is some what misleading as (1) USAF Pararescue is not a military enlisted medic occupation and (2)  the Army is the only service committing the funding to get all its flight medics (approximately 1800+ medics) paramedic certified. 

Paramedic certification being required for Air Force enlisted medics (4N Aerospace Medical Service, inclusive of IDMT and Flight and Operational Medical Technician) is more selective driven by duty position more so than being an enlisted medic AFSC (occupation) requirement.  There is no imposed required given in the occupational training in the Basic Medical Technician Corpsman Program (BMTCP)  Air Force enlisted medics get trained through.  The occupational requirement is NREMT with those individuals who possess a NREMT-Paramedic certification exceed the NREMT requirement and are not required to also maintain a NREMT certification.


----------

